# Meteor Strikes Oslo Norway



## FastTrax (Jul 26, 2021)

www.norskmeteornettverk.no/wordpress/

www.cnn.com/2021/07/25/world/norway-meteor/index.html

www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-57962384


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2021)

That was huge! 

I saw one a long, long time ago but it was nothing near that size. Other people saw it but it was very very small.

I'm wondering how many fall and go unnoticed.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2021)

Maybe we'll have to pack it up and move on, like the dinosaurs.


----------



## rgp (Jul 28, 2021)

So actually, the meteor did not "strike" Oslo ...... it enterned earth's atmosphere near there , broke up & might have dropped scattered pieces in a woodland west of Oslo.


----------

